# Noun declension



## Kwunlam

May I ask if there is a website where we can input a Czech word and see how it declines in full? 

I just know that Pravidla.cz does show some forms, but I would prefer if I could see them in full and neatly in a table. Preferably with alternate forms. That would be useful to check if I have made any mistakes.
http://www.pravidla.cz/hledej.php?qr=stroj

Thanks !


----------



## Jana337

I'm afraid you'll have to rely on Pravidla and Google, or ask us if you have doubts. I haven't encountered such a website yet.


----------



## Kwunlam

I just found : 
1. http://cs.wiktionary.org/wiki/Hlavní_strana
But it gives no entry for "vepřeva" (trying some basic words). 

2. České skloňování / The czech declensions (v. 0.96)
http://www.pteryx.net/sklonovani.html
No problem for the word "vepřeva", but I do not know why it does not decline "moře" for me.


----------



## kusurija

I did not know, that there exist such word as 





> "vepřeva"


 in Czech language. Did You mean "vepřové"? Pork (meat)


----------



## werrr

My guess is "vepřová (pečeně)".


----------



## Kwunlam

kusurija said:


> I did not know, that there exist such word as  in Czech language. Did You mean "vepřové"? Pork (meat)



Ops, sorry for the mistake. I meant "vepřové".


----------



## kusurija

Moře:
1. sg. - moře
2. sg. - moře
3. sg. - moři
4. sg. - moře
5. sg. - moře!
6. sg. - (o)moři
7. sg. - mořem

1. pl. - moře
2. pl. - moří
3. pl. - mořím
4. pl. - moře
5. pl. - moře!
6. pl. - (o)mořích
7. pl. - moři

Hope this helped.


----------



## Kwunlam

Thanks... 

I have found one dictionary with some declension forms. 
http://www.oplatek.cz/odpovedcn.php?Jazyk=5


----------



## Kwunlam

There is such an entry in "vepřová" in the dictionary, does it mean pork also ?


----------

